# merry Christmas you wing-nuts



## Erich (Dec 24, 2007)

to all my bro's and sis's out there.............groove


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok5rOO2v2dU_


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to u too Erich, and with that video u posted, Im totally convinced that u have lost ur freakin mind up there in the mountains of Oregon...


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2007)

you got that right Dan ........... Merry Christmas to you and Becca and the boys


----------



## seesul (Dec 24, 2007)

merry xmas to you all guys


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas....
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Erich. And what Les doesn't know is we're the crazies breathin fumes while you suck in that fresh Oregon air!


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 24, 2007)

I want to wish to all the members of ww2aircraft.net a safe and Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Erich, i dont know what to say......merry heehawheehaw EVERYBODY HERE THANKS AND HAVE A GOOD AND SAFE HOLIDAYS!!!!! p.s. i lived in oregon i can see why you thought thats funny i still do


----------



## david johnson (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas and a happy new year to all!  

dj


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas!  

Nice vid, Erich.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah nice clip Erich, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
While some of you guys are getting snow, the new day here is fine and sunny 30C/87f and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas from Canada eh!

Wayne the temp up here is about 30 C also.

(Oops thats -30!)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2007)

No worries, Wayne, I think I'm in Florida up here in Jersey today.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2007)

-30 Freebird??? Jesus aged Christ man...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

A bit late but:

Frohe Weihnachten Erich!


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2007)

same to ya Chris and your wife. how was your Christmas ? snowing here this morn, very quiet like the whole neighborhood is dead

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Christmas was good. It was great to spend the hollidays with the family.

We ate some great Wild Boar (in a Jagertopf) with Rot Kohl and Knoeddel. Really good.

No snow though until I left to drive back to Bavaria and it was snowing as soon as we crossed the border. Not a whole lot though.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2007)

ah but some schnee....excellent ! photos please .........

ah wilde Sau my aunts fav when she was living in Germany near Wißbaden near the Rhine, I have yet to taste this German dish ~ any Spätzle ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Erich said:


> ah but some schnee....excellent ! photos please .........
> 
> ah wilde Sau my aunts fav when she was living in Germany near Wißbaden near the Rhine, I have yet to taste this German dish ~ any Spätzle ?



Naw we did not do any Spaetzle this time.

No pics of the snow either, Im sorry!


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll wait, the winter is early and many months yet of cold weather ahead.......I hope.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2007)

It snowed last night but I did not take any pictures. Sorry Erich!


----------

